# Brahms and Schumann........the piano concerto recordings.



## Itullian

love these works. your favorite discs?


----------



## Webernite

I like Gilels-Jochum for the Brahms concertos, but there's something very weird about that recording. The orchestra sounds unrealistically loud and close, almost as though it's computer generated - I'm not sure whether it's the remastering or what...

Gould has a great live recording of the Brahms 1 from 1959. I've only heard it on Youtube but apparently it's available on CD now. Unfortunately, the sound quality's pretty dire.


----------



## Itullian

Try the Barbirolli/Barenboim. my fav very romantic


where's Poldance when you need him?


----------



## Polednice

Itullian said:


> Try the Barbirolli/Barenboim. my fav very romantic
> 
> where's Poldance when you need him?


Hello! 

For the Brahms 2nd, I've always loved Haitink/Ashkenazy (irrespective of pianist, I think Haitink is always the best place to start with Brahms).

For the Brahms 1st, I haven't settled on a recording yet. I listened to the Gilels a little while ago because I saw it mentioned on here in another thread, and I didn't enjoy it that much. Recently, I've been listening to the new Rattle/Zimerman recording, though I'm not sure if I'm 100% on it.

For Schumann, I think Murray Perahia reigns supreme!


----------



## Webernite

There's a period-instrument version of Brahms 1 with the pianist Hardy Rittner. I've considered buying it, just to see what it's like. It seems to be the only recording of the work on period instruments.


----------



## Itullian

Polednice said:


> Hello!
> 
> For the Brahms 2nd, I've always loved Haitink/Ashkenazy (irrespective of pianist, I think Haitink is always the best place to start with Brahms).
> 
> For the Brahms 1st, I haven't settled on a recording yet. I listened to the Gilels a little while ago because I saw it mentioned on here in another thread, and I didn't enjoy it that much. Recently, I've been listening to the new Rattle/Zimerman recording, though I'm not sure if I'm 100% on it.
> 
> For Schumann, I think Murray Perahia reigns supreme!


what about my choice? check the Geza Anda Schumann on dgg and Brendel / Sanderling digital on Philips.


----------



## Polednice

Itullian said:


> what about my choice? check the Geza Anda Schumann on dgg and Brendel's digital on Philips.


I'll have a listen to those later this evening.


----------



## Itullian

Polednice said:


> I'll have a listen to those later this evening.


let me know what you think, ok?


----------



## itywltmt

Schumann:

#1 - Lupu/LSO/Previn (coupled with Grieg)
#2 - Kovacevich/BBC SymphonyColin Davis (also coupled with Grieg)
#3 - Bolet/RSO Berlin/Chailly (coupled wioth Intro & Allegro and cello concerto)

Brahms PC #1
#1 - Gould/NY Phil/Bernstein (the controversial April 1962 concert)
#2 - Barenboim/NY Phil/Mehta (Vinyl)
#3 - Serkin/Cleveland Orch/Szell

Brahms PC #2
#1 - Serkin/Cleveland Orch/Szell
#2 - Barenboim/NY Phil/Mehta (Vinyl)
#3 - Aeschbacher / Berliner Phil / Furtwängler (Vintage, 1943)


----------



## Air

The Schumann concerto I have grown so close to that only a few recordings have the ability to fully satisfy me these days. But how much they satisfy me, I don't think I can even begin to explain!

#1 - Serkin/Ormandy (See if you can get this coupled with Schumann's Piano Quintet instead of Grieg's Piano Concerto. Entremont's Grieg is nothing to write home about, but the Serkin rendition of the Piano Quintet is spectacular - almost as good as the Concerto even!)

#2 - Richter/Rowicki (Do not get turned off by the lesser-known orchestra, because Richter makes you forget this the moment he touches the piano keys.)

#3 - Lipatti/Karajan
#4 - Rubinstein/Krips
#5 - Argerich/Harnoncourt

For Brahms, I have considerably less expertise, but interpretations by Gilels and Serkin have definitely "clicked". Richter's legendary recording of Brahms' 2nd is definitely worth checking out as well as Fleisher's recording of the two masterpieces - coupled with an excellent _Handel Variations_, may I add.


----------



## DavidMahler

in the Brahms 2nd... Gilel's with Jochum is still the best one. I own every recording of this work available on CD since 1999.

In the 1st I still love Gilels but some good challengers are Freire, Rubinstein's 1950s recording with Reiner, Kovacevich as well (I believe I own all but 2 recordings of this work)

In the Schumann, I happen to love Lupu and Perahia. I own about 15 recordings of this one.


----------



## DavidMahler

Gould's Brahms 1 is nothing more than interesting at best. It is not the ideal version tho


----------



## Webernite

DavidMahler said:


> Gould's Brahms 1 is nothing more than interesting at best. It is not the ideal version tho


Are you talking about the Bernstein version or the other version I mentioned as being on Youtube?


----------



## DavidMahler

Webernite said:


> Are you talking about the Bernstein version or the other version I mentioned as being on Youtube?


Oh the Bernstein version.

It's interesting. I see what was going on in Gould's mind. The opening movement is HUGE in feel, and I think Gould had the tendency to really emphasize this. But I think tempo goes too far, but it really is interesting.


----------



## Webernite

I agree that the Bernstein version is more interesting than enjoyable. But you should take a look at the earlier recording on Youtube, if you've got the time. The tempo is much faster (though be warned: the sound quality's pretty bad). He played the concerto quite a few times during his concert career, but it seems that there are only two official recordings of his performances, this one and the Bernstein one.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

ЦWhat do you think of Nelsons Freire with Gewandhaus?


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I love Brahms's piano concertos, especially his Concerto no. 2.


----------



## GGluek

Schumann: Rubinstein/Giulini (beautifully lyrical, piano over-miked -- but that's Rubinstein)

Brahms B-flat: Serkin/Szell (incisive)

Brahms d minor: Arrau/Haitinck (slightyly more deliberate than most, but gorgeously played)


----------



## Klavierspieler

For Schumann, I love both Richter and Perahia.


----------



## Novelette

I like the Brendel performance of Schumann's Concerto.

I can see how the relative weakness of the piano can be seen negatively, but I always thought that it is a very excellent performance. The gentleness and reserved refinement of the piano playing, in that recording, give the whole work a celebratory air. I find that Argerich's performance [one I heard on Youtube] to be too heavy. There has always been a particular sound of the piano when Schumann's music is being played, a certain sound that I find best exemplified by the finale of the Carnaval.


----------



## Op.123

Richter, by far the best. It is fantastic in every way.


----------



## Vaneyes

View attachment 17037
View attachment 17038
View attachment 17039


----------



## Op.123

I, like Air, have grown very close to the Schumann concerto. I have many recordings but my favourites are...

1. Harvey van Cliburn & Fritz Reiner - This is one of the best recording I own. I love it. Van Cliburn gives a very passionate, thoughtful and intensely emotional performance Reiner is also superb as per usual. 

2. Howard Shelley & Orchestra of Opera North - As well as a fantastic sound quality the piano concerto is played at a faster tempo giving it "...an unsettled and passionate expressivity." the orchestra, with Shelley directing from the piano, is highly responsive and gives a great performance as well.

3. Sviatoslav Richter & Lovro von Matacic3. Leon Fleisher & George Szell
4. Rudolf Serkin & Eugene Ormandy
5. Murray Perahia & Claudio Abbado

As for the Brahms concertos...

No. 1

1. Claudio Arrau & Carlo Maria Giulini
2. Krystian Zimerman & Simon Rattle

No. 2

1. Harvey van Cliburn & Fritz Reiner
2. Sviatoslav Richter & Lovro von Matacic


----------

